# Bionic NOOB (but Android pro) Question



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys, so I'm getting a Bionic in the mail tomorrow, and I've been doing my homework, but I just want to clarify a few things to make sure I've got the right idea. I haven't had a Motorola since the Droid, and after that great phone I had the Samsung Fascinate, and HTC Thunderbolt, and developed ROMS for both of them, so I know the basics of Android really well. However, this Bootstrap stuff is new to me, so I'm just going to post what I'm planning on doing, and somebody please let me know if I'm making a stupid mistake somewhere along the way...

1. Download .902 FXZ, the Motorola Mobile Drivers, and Install RSD Lite 5.6 in case something goes wrong.
2. Update device to .902 official software.
3. Root the phone with motofail: http://goo.gl/aV7Lg
4. Install Safestrap: http://rootzwiki.com...overy-12142011/
5. Reboot to Recovery
6. Do a Nandroid Backup
7. Wipe Data/Cache
8. Install Eclipse (Bear with me, I know I'm installing it to "nonsafe"): http://goo.gl/QjvHC
9. Boot into Eclipse, make sure everything is working.
10. Reboot into recovery
11. Do another Nandroid Backup
12. Switch to Safe System
13. Wipe Data/Cache (necessary?)
14. Install CM9 ICS BIONIC KANG (or whatever the latest and greatest ICS rom is tomorrow)
15. Install GAPPS
16. Boot into ICS

If I'm right about what I've read, I'll have an easy way to get back to stock if anything goes wrong with the FXZ, and I'll be able to use ICS or Eclipse interchangably, though it'll take a reboot and several minutes to switch back and forth. Does this sound about right to everyone? Any suggestions? Unnecessary steps? Is it a bad idea to install a custom rom in the "nonsafe" partition?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

All good except 13 isn't necessary. Just skip that and go right to wiping data/cache in safe then flashing the ROM and GAPPS.


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

3. If you go to .902 before you root, you must use 'motofail' to root at that point. Google 'motofail for bionic'.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

gsDroid said:


> 3. If you go to .902 before you root, you must use 'motofail' to root at that point. Google 'motofail for bionic'.


MotoFail. Best name ever...lol. Works really well too

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using RootzWiki*


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> 3. If you go to .902 before you root, you must use 'motofail' to root at that point. Google 'motofail for bionic'.


OK, steps updated. Does it look ok now?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> Thanks, removed it from OP
> 
> OK, steps updated. Does it look ok now?


If you want Eclipse as your non-safe ROM instead of just Stock .902 you will need to use Bootstrap first to get Eclipse installed. Once Safestrap is installed, you will not be able to flash anything to your non-safe system. Revision below.

1. Download .902 FXZ, the Motorola Mobile Drivers, and Install RSD Lite 5.6 in case something goes wrong.
2. Update device to .902 official software.
3. Root the phone with motofail: http://goo.gl/aV7Lg
4. Install Bootstrap
5. Reboot to Recovery
6. Do a Nandroid Backup (will be stored in either /sdcard or /sdcard-ext >>  /clockworkmod/backup)
7. Wipe Data/Cache and Dalvik cache
8. Install Eclipse (Bear with me, I know I'm installing it to "nonsafe"): http://goo.gl/QjvHC
9. Boot into Eclipse, make sure everything is working.
9a. Install Safestrap: http://rootzwiki.com...overy-12142011/ make sure you "uninstall recovery" and then "install recovery" within the app.
10. Reboot into recovery
11. Do another Nandroid Backup (will be stored in either /sdcard or /sdcard-ext >>  /safestrap/backup)
12. Switch to Safe System
13. Wipe Data/Cache (necessary?) wiping /data isn't required for the first flash in safe mode since it's empty, but I always wipe cache and dalvik.
14. Install CM9 ICS BIONIC KANG (or whatever the latest and greatest ICS rom is tomorrow)
15. Install GAPPS (don't do this if you install the AOKP|AXI0M KANG) 
16. Boot into ICS


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks so much G8orDroid, I appreciate the corrections/revisions. I guess I'm ready to go. Just wish I didn't have to wait for the phone to get here!


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh right...forgot you can't flash safe in Safestrap.


----------

